# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Γεια σας.....

## Atzougia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.... Ένα ευχαριστώ καταρχάς στην anxious και την alice1990..γιατί παίρνω δύναμη από τα μνμτα τους.... Η αποπρωσοποποιηση μου έχει αλλάξει όλη τη ζωή.... Μου έχει κλέψει τα πάντα .... Μου έχει λείψει ακόμα κ να κουράζομαι.... Έφτασα στο όριο για να ξεκινήσω θεραπεία με φάρμακα ....το χειρότερο από όλα είναι το ότι καταβαθος ξέρεις ότι δε θα πάθεις κάτι κ όλα τα σχετικά αλλά δε πείθεται το μυαλό σου με τίποτα..... Νιώθω πως έχω πεθάνει κ δε μου το έχει πει κάνεις.... Σώμα δε έχω καθόλου ούτε προσωπο... Νεκρά όλα ... Συγγνώμη αν εφερα θλίψη αλλά πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει αυτό που ζούμε.... Μόνο εμείς ξέρουμε....

----------

